# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Transaction Log File Issue

## Rainbow River

I have one SQL Server holding couple databases. And a maintenance job running every night to backup the log files.
The command like : 
BACKUP LOG  DB_1  WITH TRUNCATE_ONLY  	
The server have kept sending error messages those days.
It said the Log file is full. Actually, noone is using those databases.
I need help!

----------


## rmiao

Did you check db's log usage? What's db recovery model?

----------


## Rainbow River

The recovery mode for the DB is "FULL".

----------


## Rainbow River

The job also contains DBCC DBREINDEX and UPDATE STATISTICS for each table within the DB. Is that could be the reason making tran log grow?

----------


## rmiao

Yes, building index generates logs. By the way, you should do regular log backup for point of time recovery and to truncate log.

----------


## Rainbow River

Thank you for the advices.  :Smilie:

----------

